# Fährt Ihr Kind Rad?



## Haecker (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Eltern,

ich bearbeite an der Hochschule Pforzheim ein kleines Marktforschungsprojekt, das sich mit Jugendfahrrädern beschäftigt. Generell würde ich gerne wissen, was Eltern bereit sind für ihre 9 bis 15 Jährigen Kinder bei einem Fahrrad auszugeben.
Auf was achten Sie dabei beim Kauf?

Jede Meinung und Anregung ist sehr willkommen.


----------



## T.Schmid (3. Dezember 2010)

Kommt natürlich immer drauf an, was für ein Rad.
Für einen 10 Jährigen, der Mountainbike Rennen fahren will, kostet ein Mountainbike halt schnell über 2500 Euro.
Jedoch für ein Schulrad reichen einige 100 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. Dezember 2010)

Naja, da werden Sie aber in einem Mountainbike-Forum, deren Nutzer generell bereit sind auch für ihre Kinder mehr für ein Rad auszugeben als "Ottonormalverbraucher", keine repräsentativen Ergebnisse erzielen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (3. Dezember 2010)

T.Schmid schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich immer drauf an, was für ein Rad.
> Für einen 10 Jährigen, der Mountainbike Rennen fahren will, kostet ein Mountainbike halt schnell über 2500 Euro.
> Jedoch für ein Schulrad reichen einige 100 Euro.



 wahrscheinlich...


----------



## rrrobin (3. Dezember 2010)

Top Umfrage, sehr repräsentativ durch die Wahl der Zielgruppe und ohne Kenntnisse über die Einkommen der Eltern sind die Zahlen bestimmt auch sehr aussagekräftig. 

BWL, stimmts?

Ich würde meinem Kind (wenn ich eins hätte) ein Fahrrad für 20.000 Euro kaufen (wenn ich das Geld hätte...).

So, Umfrage versaut. Ihr könnt euch ja schlecht aussuchen, welche Antworten ihr nehmt und welche nicht, sonst könnt ihr euch das Ergebnis ja gleich ausdenken. Und weil dir vermutlich auch der Unterschied zwischen arithm. Mittelwert und Median entgangen ist, liegt eure Zahl mit meiner Antwort schonmal ziemlich daneben.


----------



## T.Schmid (3. Dezember 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich...


Ist schon eher ein hoher Betrag. Aber wenn du dich mal bei einem Rennen umsiehst, siehst du mehr als nur ein solches Rad.


----------



## Haecker (3. Dezember 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Naja, da werden Sie aber in einem Mountainbike-Forum, deren Nutzer generell bereit sind auch für ihre Kinder mehr für ein Rad auszugeben als "Ottonormalverbraucher", keine repräsentativen Ergebnisse erzielen.


Das ist schon in Ordnung, hängt ja ganz von der Zielgruppe ab.
Ich würde schon gerne wissen, auf was anspruchsvolle Käufer Wert legen. der Baumarkthandel interressiert mich nur am Rande.


----------



## 4mate (3. Dezember 2010)

Haecker schrieb:


> Ich würde schon gerne wissen, auf was anspruchsvolle Käufer Wert legen. der Baumarkthandel interressiert mich nur am Rande.


Kuckst Du im richtigen Unterforum:    

*Kinderbikes* 
         Forum rund um Mountainbikes in Kindergrößen


----------



## zaskar76 (3. Dezember 2010)

Bei der Zielgruppe kann man sich ja in fast allen Fällen schon am normalen Markt für kleine Erwachsene bedienen(halt kurze Kurbeln, kleiner 26" Rahmen), von daher ist da wohl recht uninteressant noch hochwertige Produkte für diese Zielgruppe extra zu schaffen.

Und T.Schmid muss ich auch recht geben, wer sich auf Kinderrennen mal umschaut sieht jede Menge höchstwertiges Material, denn bei vielen kriegt auch der Junior schon XTR,XO&Co an den kleinen, hochwertigen Rahmen geschraubt...


----------



## zaskar76 (3. Dezember 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so, weil das klassische 24" Grundschülerfahrrad gern zur Schule gefahren wird und damit den StVzO Test bestehen muss.



Von den 9-15Jähreigen gehen aber gar nicht mehr so viele zur Grundschule...


----------



## Haecker (3. Dezember 2010)

Woher bekommt man allgemeine Informationen welche Rad- und Rahmengröße für die entsprechende Körpergröße des Kindes geeignet ist?

Gibt es dafür Tabellen? Bei den Herstellern die Jugenräder anbieten finde ich dazu keine Informationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geopard (4. Dezember 2010)

Es kommt immer drauf an wie die prioriäten und finanzielle Lage der Eltern ist.
Mein Sohn hat ne Stadthuddel und ein Spassbike, es soll ja spass machen, dafür haben wir zb. keinen dicken Sportwagen und Spielkonsole.
Andere haben ausgelutschte Baumarktfahrräder die schon 3 Generationen hinter sich haben und Papi fährt einen finazierten Wagen.

Ich finde das Thema sehr interessant, man sollte halt in einem eine Gesamtanalyse erheben mit berücksichtigung von Marktsegmenten. (hetrogener Markt und homogene Teilmärkte). Wichtig wäre die Kategorie der  wo das Kind wohnt zb. Stadt , Dorf, Einwohnerzahl.
Wenn man eine aussagekräftige Analyse haben möchte, wird dann schon schwierig und Aufwendig. 
Halte uns mal auf dem laufendem, und wenn wir Dir helfen können die Statistik zu Fälschen helfen wir gerne.


----------



## stubenhocker (4. Dezember 2010)

Haecker schrieb:


> Generell würde ich gerne wissen, was Eltern bereit sind für ihre 9 bis 15 Jährigen Kinder bei einem Fahrrad auszugeben.


 
Das vorletzte Hemd. 

Unsere Tochter (8J) fährt noch mit einem Cube 240 und unser Sohn mit einem 16er rum. Wenn sie reif für 26 Zoll sind gibts was gescheites, wo es sich lohnt in haltbare und leichte Rahmen und Teile zu investieren. Was es genau wird weiß ich jetzt noch nicht, aber definitiv kein 0815.


----------



## andy2 (4. Dezember 2010)

es lohnt sich immer auch wenn es nur fuer ein 2 jahre ist, denn ist ein eindruck ersteinmal gepraegt wie fahrradfahren ist scheissse das schwer und unhandlich dann ist es sehr schwer sowas wieder zu korrigieren interesse wecken geht meist deutlich besser wenn man sich leicht tut, meine tochter gerade mal 140 gross faehrt ein sehr schickes hotrockultrapimp fuer die schule und einen rocky blizzard fuer die laengern strecken geldlich moechte ich das gar nicht wissen was da drin steckt aber jeder euro war gut angelegt genauso wie fuer den wiesmann anhaenger und nachlaeufer meine kids fahren gerne rad 4 raeder waren es gestern noch vor der schule und davon sind 50% von meinen kids.


----------



## Sentilo (4. Dezember 2010)

andy2 schrieb:


> ... 4 raeder waren es gestern noch vor der schule und davon sind 50% von meinen kids.


 
Hehe, bei uns steht nur noch 1 Rad vor der Schule, und das ist zu 100 % vom Sohnemann. Es hat sich ausgezahlt, ein bisschen Geld in die Hand zu nehmen. Die Eltern, die jetzt mit dem Auto zur Schule shutteln müssen, weil die Kids keinen Bock auf ihren Baumarktschrott haben, jagen die Kohle nun zum Auspuff raus. Billigbike plus teures Benzin ... da hätte man auch schlauer investieren können.


----------



## zaskar76 (4. Dezember 2010)

Das mit den ordentlichen Rahmen/Teilen erst ab 26" kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, von nem kleinen 26" Rahmen sind die genauso schnell runter gewachsen wie von nem 20" oder 24", gleiches gilt für Kurbellänge etc.


----------



## stubenhocker (5. Dezember 2010)

Unsere Kinder fahren Cube 240 bzw. Kellys Marc 6, also durchaus keine Billig- oder Baumarkträder, und ich weiß auch nicht, mit welchem Rad in der passenden Größe sie noch lieber und mehr fahren würden. 
Und wenn ich schreibe "was ordentliches" so ist das später dann ein Custom-made-Rahmen (Bekannter ist Rahmenbauer) für 26" mit gescheiten Teilen. Da bin ich dann auch bereit noch mehr zu investieren, weil die Kinder diese Räder länger fahren und altersbedingt den Wert des Rades besser einschätzen können. Wichtig ist: es muss passen und leicht sein. Und ob ein 5Jähriger die Grafton Speed Controller oder ein Syncros-Titan-Innenlager an seinem 18"-Rad zu schätzen weiß wage ich zu bezweifeln....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (5. Dezember 2010)

Mein Sohn 9j und ziemlich groß hat sich vor 3M auf das 
*Scott  Voltage YZ 20 in 26" gesetzt und gleich wohl gefühlt.*

Da meine kleine 7j schon auf sein "altes" Scott Voltage 24" passte war das ok. 

So die Räder kosten zwischen 350 und 450 also nicht die Welt. Mehr muß es im Moment für meine nicht sein aber wenn das Interesse da wäre würde ich auch mehr dafür ausgeben. Jeder weiß um wie viel besser man fährt wenn´s einfach passt und da möchte ich meinen Kindern nicht im Wege stehen.

Alles besser wie Mc..k... oder Germ.... aus dem Real und Co.


----------



## zaskar76 (5. Dezember 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Und ob ein 5Jähriger die Grafton Speed Controller oder ein Syncros-Titan-Innenlager an seinem 18"-Rad zu schätzen weiß wage ich zu bezweifeln....



Tja, mein 4Jähriger weiss schon bei seinem 16" zu schätzen, dass er als einziges Kind am Spielplatz sein Rad alleine die 4 Treppenstufen hochgeschoben/tragen/zerrt bekommt, auch wenn er die Markennamen der Teile sicher nicht zu schätzen weiss. Und auch die meisten Steigungen nimmt er relativ einfach und einsam weil alle anderen absteigen und schieben müssen.

Sind halt die Sachen die man täglich beobachtet, den anderen Eltern reichts natürlich auch wenn deren Kinder nur geradeaus und bergab fahren können.


----------



## stubenhocker (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich kenne auch Eltern die ihren 4jährigen Kindern irgendwelche gebrauchten Räder mit Vollgummireifen  kaufen, Hauptsache billich, die kriegen am Berg/Hügel dann Schiebehilfe vom ehrgeizigen Papa während mein Sohn und ich schwatzend nebeneinander hochfahren.




zaskar76 schrieb:


> Tja, mein 4Jähriger weiss schon bei seinem 16" zu schätzen,


 
Was fährt er denn?


----------



## pebcak (5. Dezember 2010)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Das mit den ordentlichen Rahmen/Teilen erst ab 26" kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, von nem kleinen 26" Rahmen sind die genauso schnell runter gewachsen wie von nem 20" oder 24", gleiches gilt für Kurbellänge etc.



Aber beim 26"er kann man die Laufräder, Gabel, Bremsen etc. einfach an den nächstgrösseren Rahmen schrauben. Da muss man den teuren LRS oder die teure Gabel nicht mit dem zu kleinen Rahmen los werden.


----------



## Otterauge (5. Dezember 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch Eltern die ihren 4jährigen Kindern irgendwelche gebrauchten Räder mit Vollgummireifen  kaufen, Hauptsache billich, die kriegen am Berg/Hügel dann Schiebehilfe vom ehrgeizigen Papa während mein Sohn und ich schwatzend nebeneinander hochfahren.



Da bekomme ich placke... Audi fahren und selbst ein gutes Rad und Kindern den Gebrauchtmüll kaufen... sehe ich leider nur zu oft


----------



## oldman (5. Dezember 2010)

pebcak schrieb:


> Aber beim 26"er kann man die Laufräder, Gabel, Bremsen etc. einfach an den nächstgrösseren Rahmen schrauben. Da muss man den teuren LRS oder die teure Gabel nicht mit dem zu kleinen Rahmen los werden.



es gibt, ähnlich wie für teure kinderanhänger oder hochwertige kindertragen oder kinderwagen, einen markt für hochwertige und leichte kinderräder, bzw kompenten.
d.h. wenn man 150 für nen specialized hotrock (als beispiel aufgeführt) hinlegt, kriegt man nach 18 monaten noch gut 100 für das teil.
50 investieren, damit das kind ein leichtes bike hat - ist doch kein problem.


----------



## stubenhocker (5. Dezember 2010)

Das kann ich am Beispiel unseres (ehemaligen) Kinderanhängers bestätigen: Chariot Cougar in 2004 neu für ca. 600 gekauft und 2010 -nachdem unsere Kinder dem entwachsen waren- für 520 verkauft. Ähnlich war es auch beim 2. Fahrrad unserer Tochter (nach 2 Jahren verkauft und nur 10% "Verlust" gemacht).
Die meisten Leute scheuen nur den hohen Einstiegspreis.


----------



## pebcak (6. Dezember 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> d.h. wenn man 150 für nen specialized hotrock (als beispiel aufgeführt) hinlegt, kriegt man nach 18 monaten noch gut 100 für das teil.
> 50 investieren, damit das kind ein leichtes bike hat - ist doch kein problem.



Ich ging von Bikes ab 600 aus. (24er zB, das trifft auf die hier genannten Altersgruppe eher zu)


----------



## oldman (6. Dezember 2010)

pebcak schrieb:


> Ich ging von Bikes ab 600 aus. (24er zB, das trifft auf die hier genannten Altersgruppe eher zu)



dann halt 600 und nach ner weile für 450 verkauft


----------



## meivin123 (6. Dezember 2010)

lso ich bin selbst 15 und will mir ein Downhill anschaffen. Meine Eltern wollen mich dabei unterstützen aber sie können mir das geld nicht einfach geben, da sie es auch für andere sachen brauch und weil ich noch 4 Geschwister hab und die wollen alle gleich behandelt werden.
2200*4=8800


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecopower (6. Dezember 2010)

Haecker schrieb:


> Woher bekommt man allgemeine Informationen welche Rad- und Rahmengröße für die entsprechende Körpergröße des Kindes geeignet ist?
> 
> Gibt es dafür Tabellen? Bei den Herstellern die Jugenräder anbieten finde ich dazu keine Informationen.



Man kann ja nur hoffen (ich glaube es nicht), dass nicht alle Umfragen so ablaufen!
Du scheinst keine Ahnung von der Materie zu haben, aber du startest mal eine Umfrage! 
Super wissenschaftlich!
Geh und frag fünf verschiedene Radgeschäfte, fünf Hersteller von Kinderrädern und fünf Elternpaare am Spielplatz und du wirst ein besseres Ergebnis erzielen als mit dieser, deiner hiesigen Umfrage!


----------



## argh (6. Dezember 2010)

ecopower schrieb:


> Man kann ja nur hoffen (ich glaube es nicht), dass nicht alle Umfragen so ablaufen!
> Du scheinst keine Ahnung von der Materie zu haben, aber du startest mal eine Umfrage!
> Super wissenschaftlich!
> Geh und frag fünf verschiedene Radgeschäfte, fünf Hersteller von Kinderrädern und fünf Elternpaare am Spielplatz und du wirst ein besseres Ergebnis erzielen als mit dieser, deiner hiesigen Umfrage!



Das haste recht.

Lieber Threaderöffner: das wirkt hier nicht wirklich ambitioniert geschweige denn irgendwie professionell. Das wirkt viel mehr völlig ahnungslos.

Schade.


----------



## argh (6. Dezember 2010)

meivin123 schrieb:


> lso ich bin selbst 15 und will mir ein Downhill anschaffen. Meine Eltern wollen mich dabei unterstützen aber sie können mir das geld nicht einfach geben, da sie es auch für andere sachen brauch und weil ich noch 4 Geschwister hab und die wollen alle gleich behandelt werden.
> 2200*4=8800



Tja. So setzen Erwachsene eben manchmal ihre Prioritäten. Kopf hoch!


----------



## meivin123 (6. Dezember 2010)

Nächsten Sommer hab ich sowieso meinen Realabschluss mach dna noch ABI krig bestimmt aber trotzdem Geld geschenkt.
Wird schon noch klappen


----------



## czippi (7. Dezember 2010)

meivin123 schrieb:


> Nächsten Sommer hab ich sowieso meinen Realabschluss mach dna noch ABI krig bestimmt aber trotzdem Geld geschenkt.
> Wird schon noch klappen



Ich empfehle dir nicht den Deutsch-Leistungskurs zu wählen. Vielleicht eher im naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich?


----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

..um in die schule zu fahren , reicht doch das einkaufsrad der mutter ..-


----------



## stubenhocker (7. Dezember 2010)

...und wie kommt sie in der zeit zum einkaufen?


----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

..mim roller ...????!!


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

meivin123 schrieb:


> Nächsten Sommer hab ich sowieso meinen Realabschluss mach dna noch ABI krig bestimmt aber trotzdem Geld geschenkt.
> Wird schon noch klappen



Na da musst aber noch ein wenig für Hausaufgaben machen, denn:




meivin123 schrieb:


> lso ich bin selbst 15 und will mir ein Downhill  anschaffen. Meine Eltern wollen mich dabei unterstützen aber sie können  mir das geld nicht einfach geben, da sie es auch für andere sachen  brauch und weil* ich noch 4 Geschwister* hab und die wollen alle gleich  behandelt werden.
> *2200*4=8800*


*
2200*(4+1)=11000* !

Und - warum nicht? 
Wenn ihr alle in der Familie unbedingt Downhill fahren wollt, scheint es da ja eine Menge Talent zu geben.
Das muss man fördern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (7. Dezember 2010)

shit. stimmt.


----------



## MrsBikergirl (27. Dezember 2010)

Also ich finde auch man sollte nicht in einem Mtb Forum fragen, da ich auch mehr Geld für das Bike meines Kindes ausgeben würde, in der Hoffnung es würde auch richtig Biken anfangen.


----------



## blutbuche (27. Dezember 2010)

hä ????


----------



## lexle (2. Januar 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Von den 9-15Jähreigen gehen aber gar nicht mehr so viele zur Grundschule...



In unserer Grundschule darf man noch gar nicht mit dem Fahrrad kommen!

Da wir 2 Grundschulen am Ort haben ist der Weg noch gar nicht so weit.

Erst sobald die Kinder dann die Gymnasien Besuchen (2) bei uns im Ort besuchen. Aber auch hier wollen die Rektoren, das möglichst erst ab Klasse 6-7 mit dem Rad gekommen wird wegen Unfallgefahr. Wer weiter weg wohnt soll in den ersten beiden Klassen zumindest den Bus/Stadtbahn benutzen.


----------



## chris5000 (2. Januar 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> In unserer Grundschule darf man noch gar nicht mit dem Fahrrad kommen!



Das sind Ammenmärchen. Lass Dir da keinen Bären aufbinden.

Niemand außer den Eltern kann einem Kind verbieten, mit dem Rad zur Schule zu fahren  - oder auch zur Kita.

Einfach mal höflich bei der Schulleitung nach der Rechtsgrundlage für das vermeintliche Verbot fragen. Da wird es als Antwort nur rumgedruckse geben, da es schlicht keine Rechtsgrundlage dafür gibt.


----------



## lordpoldy (2. Januar 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> In unserer Grundschule darf man noch gar nicht mit dem Fahrrad kommen!




Eher ne gut gemeinte Empfehlung. Damit das Kind alleine fahren darf muß man in der Schule einen Fahrradführerscheinmachen! Wegen der Versicherung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (2. Januar 2011)

lordpoldy schrieb:


> Damit das Kind alleine fahren darf muß man in der Schule einen Fahrradführerscheinmachen! Wegen der Versicherung



Wie gesagt. *Nichts als Ammenmärchen*. Einfach mal höflich nach einer Kopie der Versicherungsbedingungen fragen, die vermeintlich einen "Fahrradführerschein" fordern oder sonstwie ein Mindestalter für den Schulweg mit dem Rad definieren würden.

Da wird nichts kommen, außer Rumgedruckse, da es solche Versicherungsbedingungen schlicht garnicht gibt.


----------



## 4mate (2. Januar 2011)

Nein, kann die Schule nicht verbieten. Der Weg bis zum Schultor ist  Elternsache. Die gesetzliche Unfallversicherung springt in jedem Fall  ein (wobei eine private zusätzlich sowieso empfehlenswert wäre), egal,  ob das Kind zu Fuß, mit dem Rad, Roller oder auf Händen geht.  Auf den öffentlichen Wegen hat die Schule  gar nichts zu sagen. Auch die Regelung mit dem "Fahrrad-Führerschein"  ist völlig willkürlich und entbehrt jeder gesetzlichen Grundlage.  
Lass Dir nichts gefallen, dass hat ja was von Überwachungsstaat. 

Die Schule hat keine rechtliche Handhabe, irgendeine Altersgrenze für  die Benutzung des Fahrrades festzulegen!
 Die Schule ist  verpflichtet, eine sichere Abstellmöglichkeit für Fahrräder der Kinder  bereitzustellen. 

Es gibt keine generelle gesetzliche Bestimmung dazu, wann ein Kind mit  dem Rad allein im Straßenverkehr unterwegs sein darf. Es gibt die  Empfehlung der Polizei, dies erst nach eingehender Fahrradprüfung in der  4. Klasse zu tun, dann ist wohl das Gefahrenbewusstsein ein klein wenig  vorhanden.

So lautet die Auskunft des ADFC zu dieser Angelegenheit.


----------



## Sentilo (3. Januar 2011)

Wie bitte  nicht zur Schule radeln? Die Gerüchte halten sich hartnäckig und werden von der Fett-Mafia und verstrahlten Müttern am Leben gehalten. Die aktiven, energiegeladenen Kinder werden ins Auto gezwängt, in die Schulbank gepresst, jede Art von Bewegung wird unterdrückt, weil sie irgendwen stört, irgendwie verdächtig wirkt (ADHS!!!), auf jeden Fall aber gefährlich ist, und hinterher ist das Geschrei groß, weil eine Bande strunzfauler, verfetteter Couchpotatoes dabei herauskommt 

Bei uns radeln schon die Erstklässler, weil deren Eltern eben auch radeln. Das ist ganz selbstverständlich, morgens mit dem Rad vorzufahren, auch für unsere Göre. Aber schon in der Nachbarschule sollen die Kleinen nicht mit dem (verkehrssicheren) Rad kommen, dafür aber mit dem wackeligen, ungebremsten Klapproller, den jeder Kieselstein aus der Spur bringt. Da machen sie einen Rollerführerschein, und die Sicherheitsapostel sind ganz schrecklich stolz, wie schlau sie doch sind


----------



## joe.breeze (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo! Haben unseren Sohn im November zur Grundschule angemeldet. Mit dem ersten Schreiben der Schule kam auch dieser Quatsch, dass die Kinder nicht unbegleitet mit dem Rad kommen dürfen, solange sie nicht die Fahrradprüfung absolviert haben. 

Seit er Zweieinhalb ist, fährt er Rad, inzwischen auch MTB. Wir fahren - wenn immer das Wetter mitspielt - zusammen mit dem Rad in die Kita (selbe Strecke, sogar noch etwas weiter). 
Ich seh das gar nicht ein, meinen Sohn da einzuschränken. Den Schulweg kann ich problemlos mit ihm vorher so oft üben, dass er in der Lage ist, die wenigen Gefahrenstellen auf dem Weg zu meistern. 
Versicherung ist auch gewährleistet, also: so what?

Die Pointe an der ganzen Sache: es geht um eine Montessori-Schule, an der die schüler nach individuellem Leistungsvermögen gefördert werden sollen. Aus Angst vor Stress mit der Versicherung werden dann in dem Fall aber alle über einen Kamm geschoren. Lesenswert dazu: http://kw.uni-paderborn.de/fileadmi...cheWissenschaft/Aktuelles/Schulweg_Bremen.pdf


----------



## chris5000 (3. Januar 2011)

joe.breeze schrieb:


> Hallo! Haben unseren Sohn im November zur Grundschule angemeldet. Mit dem ersten Schreiben der Schule kam auch dieser Quatsch, dass die Kinder nicht unbegleitet mit dem Rad kommen dürfen, solange sie nicht die Fahrradprüfung absolviert haben.



Es ist tatsächlich vollkommener Quatsch. *Die Schule kann keinem Kind verbieten, den Schulweg radfahrend zurückzulegen.* Den Wisch kannst Du direkt im Klo runterspülen.  Siehe z.B http://www.schule-management.de/recht/haftung/mit-dem-fahrrad-zur-schule/. 

Und damit Dein Kind dann zum Schulanfang nicht das Einzige ist, das mit dem Rad kommt, würde ich die Angelegenheit auch gleich beim ersten Elternabend thematisieren - und/oder vorab Dich an die Schulleitung mit der Bitte wenden, die Falschinformation aus dem Schreiben in einem weiteren Schreiben an die Erstklässlereltern selbstständig zu korrigieren.


----------



## chris5000 (3. Januar 2011)

joe.breeze schrieb:


> Aus Angst vor Stress mit der Versicherung



Es sind regelmäßig *nicht* die Versicherungen, die etwas gegen radfahrende Schüler haben, sondern tatsächlich die Schulen selbst, die irgendwelche frei erfundenen, angeblichen "Versicherungsbedingungen" oder gar "Gesetze" lediglich vorschieben.


----------



## chris5000 (3. Januar 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Die Schule ist  verpflichtet, eine sichere Abstellmöglichkeit für Fahrräder der Kinder  bereitzustellen.



Kannst Du für diese Aussage eine Quelle verlinken?


----------



## Sentilo (3. Januar 2011)

Na ja, es würde schon viel helfen, wenn die Lehrer mal selber Rad fahren, und nicht nur der eine Öko-Schlumpf im Kollegium. 

Aber vielleicht trauen sie sich nicht. Wäre ja auch zu peinlich, wenn schon die Fünftklässler vom Turnhallendach droppen wie Danny MacAskill, während der Direx mit der ollen Dreigangmühle vom Schulhof eiert. Da ist's schnell vorbei mit der Autorität


----------



## 4mate (3. Januar 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Kannst Du für diese Aussage eine Quelle verlinken?


Gilt zumindest in Berlin:  http://www.stadtentwicklung.berlin....g/rad/strategie/download/Fahrradstrategie.pdf


----------



## chris5000 (3. Januar 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> die schule ist  verpflichtet, eine sichere abstellmöglichkeit für fahrräder der kinder  bereitzustellen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von einer "Verpflichtung" sehe ich da leider nichts. Das sind doch eher alles fromme Wünsche und windelweiche "sollte"-Formulierungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (5. Januar 2011)

an den TE: glaube auch nicht, dass hier eine einigermaßen repräsentative Umfrage zustande kommen kann. Die meisten Biker die sich hier im Forum tummeln geben für ihre eigenen Räder sehr viel Geld aus. Die meisten "Nichtbiker" würden da nur die Köpfe schütteln (geht mir im eigenen Bekanntenkreis auch schon so, und ich bin hier im Forum eher Durchschnitt). 
Wenn man selbst passionierter Biker ist und seinen Nachwuchs "anfixen" will klappt das nur mit ordentlichem Material. Wer einmal eine Tagestour mit einem bleischweren Baumarktbike gemacht hat, macht so schnell keine Zweite mehr. Bei Kindern entscheidet halt meist die Gewichtfrage (des Bikes) über den Spaßfaktor. Und gerade Gewichtsdeduzierungen bei Fahrrädern sind extrem teuer.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Januar 2011)

Haecker schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Eltern,
> 
> ich bearbeite an der Hochschule Pforzheim ein kleines Marktforschungsprojekt, das sich mit Jugendfahrrädern beschäftigt. Generell würde ich gerne wissen, was Eltern bereit sind für ihre 9 bis 15 Jährigen Kinder bei einem Fahrrad auszugeben.
> Auf was achten Sie dabei beim Kauf?
> ...




Ja
 wenn er Zeit findet fährt mein Sohn (10 J.) auch mit seinem ca. 2 Tausend  euro teurem Bike. 

doch die meiste Zeit ist Fussball angesagt.


----------

